# Nuvo Softener



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody have expereince with this product?

http://www.nuvodirect.com/index.php


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they are not really what they claim to be...

just a whole house filter that needs to be changed out
about every 30,000 gallons of water...

someone tried to sell me something similar that used citrius in the filter to "soften" the water...

it had to be changed out every 25,000 gallons 
and over a year it cost about twice what a normal water conditioner would use in salt..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope! But in looking at their website they seem to have all those fraudulent buzz words associated with VooDoo Water Conditioning.... :laughing:


Salt-Free Water Softener
Removing existing scale buildup
Chelation ~ Because chelation doesn't remove minerals you may find evaporative spots with the nuvoH2O system.
Proprietary formulation binds with the mineral ions in hard water
The pH-balanced nuvoH2O water does not have the same slick, soapy feeling that users of a salt-type water softener have come to expect. The nuvoH2O system provides a natural, clean feeling without the slippery, soapy film.
Using a traditional hardness test is not always accurate. Although most installations will see a decrease in the grains of hardness (a traditional salt-type softener test), it is important to note that nuvoH2O uses chelation and doesn't remove the minerals from your water, but binds them preventing them from forming scale.
Healthier skin and hair
Softer, brighter clothing
Use less soap, lotions and conditioners
Saves $1,000s in annual household expenses
 Extends the Life of Your Water Heater, Plumbing Fixtures and Appliances
Experience the benefits of softened water without the hassle of salt.

There you have it!
The water softener that doesn't soften, but it does descale and prevent scale... :whistling2:

You have to love their guarantee....



> *Money-Back Guarantee*
> We’re so confident in the performance of the nuvoH2O Salt-Free
> Water Softeners, that if you are not completely satisfied within the
> first 90 days from the date you bought it, you may return it for a full
> ...


Okay they admit you can't test what it does, so how exactly do you adjust it?:blink:

Do you adjust it until your water "Feels Right"? :laughing:

And then there are all the testimonials with all the subjective benefits... :laughing:

Of course since you linked their website we can now experience some extra work for the moderators when "They" show up as one post wonders with no intro's... :laughing:


----------

